# Gaining weight after spay



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Question! Have any of your females ever gained weight AFTER a spay? Missy was spayed at 17 months. She was 10 inches and 7-8 lbs. Spay was first week of June. this girl is up to 10+ lbs. The only other thing different is they are now eating a different food (I and Love and You) and like it SO much more than any of the other grain free they've had. Missy was never food driven, but she lives this food. Only feeding recommended amount. I wonder if the weight gain is due to the spay ?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have never had dogs with weight gain issues after spaying but it is a very common side effect.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Usually the recommendations on the dog food bags are WAY too much. I would start cutting her back. Misha was spayed at 14 months. She is now 22 months and has not gained any weight. I feed her California Natural Kangaroo and/or Natural Balance Limited diet Duck. She is free fed but limits herself to a very small amount. She is just under 10 inches and weighs 4 pounds.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I believe spaying can affect the dog's metabolism. I would look at the calorie content of the food, and adjust the amount you are feeding to the right amount by calories, rather than the guidelines on the packet (the formula is available on DogAware.com: Diet & Health Info for Man's Best Friend). If she is still needs to lose weight, I'd reduce the amount by around 10%, and increase the amount of free running exercise she gets. I have to adjust my dogs' diet when the bad weather comes and we cut back on long walks, or they rapidly balloon!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I agree with the hormonal changes slowing down the metabolism, and also checking out the calorie content on the new food, as well as not feeding the recommended amount on the bag of kibble. After all, the company is trying to sell dog food - lol! The recommended amount also doesn't taking into account differences in metabolism, activity level, etc. I almost always feed less than recommended.

I'd cut back by at least a fourth and see if that helps. If you don't see any results in a few weeks, cut back some more. Also, be careful of how many treats you give your dog. They add to the total daily calories given during the day - and empty calories, at that. If you use kibble as treats (my dogs are happy with this), deduct that amount from their meals.

For a dog as small as yours, 1/3 c. should be ample for the entire day, maybe less since your girl should only be 7-8 lb.. I feed Sunny (9.5 lb.) a half cup daily (divided into two feedings), but sometimes I have to cut back if I see that he's gaining weight. You can supplement with no-salt green beans cut up to provide filling fiber. At first, your dog may refuse them, but hunger often wins out eventually!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes...Jolie and I both gained weight after our spay ! We both eat too much and have to watch our portions. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Pandj I never put it together before, but I DID gain weight after Misha's spay...that MUST be it!!! lolololol!!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yep, Pippin clapped a load of weight on! Probably about 2lbs. Took me ages to get it off her again. First we cut back on the treats and then cut back on the food but just a little bit. She's now stabilised and hasn't changed weight for about 8-9 months? She was spayed at about 16 months and is now coming up 3 years, but the weight went on over about 3-4 months post spay.

Please can I also use this as excuse for my weight??? Not that I've been spayed, but that she was :biggrin:

I was comfort eating on her behalf!!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Absolutely you can use it as an excuse !!! LOL 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily didn't gain any weight after her spay and she free feeds.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I was wondering how that worked. Now I know, I had one of my girls spayed. That's why I gained weight! I feel better now - it's all HER fault.


----------

